# Newbie



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I kind of came across this forum by chance but I thought it may be wise for me to join. My name is Caz, I am 31 and we have been trying to get pregnant with our first baby for 18 months. From what I can see in here this isn't as long as a lot of you lovely ladies but we have just been referred (not sure if it is The Royal or Victoria yet). From GP tests we know that my progesterone is borderline and my boyfriend is getting his semen analysis set up next week.  Really not sure what happens next..

Caz x


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Caz. I was referred April 2011. At that point, I'm told not any more, they were offering Iui as well as ivf. I got to the top of the Iui list august 2012 and ivf list April ish 2013. I say ish as I'd have been seen a bit quicker if I'd have ditched the Iui particularly as I was told my AMH was really low for my age. 

At the appointment I had in august, the took bloods and swabs and some info from us. I think I got weighed and height measured at that point also. Actually I think I was seen for the first time inAugust las year and as I'd already had a lap and dye I didn't need an hsg.

So your first appointment will probably be, height, weight, bloods and swabs as well as forms. You'll maybe then be booked in for hsg to check your tubes, but if your just ivf I don't even know if they'll do that...

It's a long road with loads and loads of waiting, the best thing you did was getting referred. Xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Weeebear - what a long journey huh?! You must be excited at this point though?
I think it is the not knowing that is driving me crazy, ovulation was borderline so not sure what a specialist will say and how far down this road we need to go? Still, your post gave me a good idea of what the first appt might involve so that is good. 

Thank you! 
Caz


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Caz,

My first referral was to the Victoria, where I got a scan done (after about two months), then was referred for the tube test (which happened at the Sandyford of all places).  This was about 4 months after my first appointment.  They did weigh me and check my height and BMI.  Everything looked normal so when I went back in Jan this year to consultant I was basically told that our only option was IVF, but only after two years!  The joys of unexplained infertility.  We have just had our first cycle, which didn't work 

If your ovulation was borderline, they might put you on clomid or something to help with that. My advice would be to read up lots and ask lots of questions.  I felt we were not prepared and didn't get the most out of the consultation, so use these forums to get informed!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Sew It - what a journey you have been on huh?  It's just such a slow process, so sorry to hear your first attempt at IVF wasn't successful  Are you going to try again?

I just want a date for a first appointment then I might be able to relax a little, want to know what the next steps are!!

Caz x


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Caz, yeah its been a bit of a journey, but I think we're just at the start, some other people have been through lots more.

I think we will go again, but I think we're going to take a break for a while.  We'll be at the top of the NHS list in April at the latest, so I think we might wait for that, as the list might get a bit shorter before then.  Our consultant said they are doing a lot of work to try and make it shorter.

Any news on your first appointment?

xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey! 

No clue about first appt but I did phone and ask about waiting times and they said we wouldn't be seen for that appt till May - awful long time away. Have an appt at GP next week to go over all test results, a bit more insight might help! How are you?

Caz x


----------

